# Direkt oder Stern-Dreieck?



## Anonymous (11 April 2005)

hallo,
wer kann mir sagen, ab wann man Stern-Dreieck benutzen muß, und ab welcher KW-Zahl man noch direkt den Motor anschließen kann?

Danke


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 April 2005)

Hallo,

ist ewig her, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ab 5 KW 
Stern-Dreieck.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Kojote (12 April 2005)

In der Regel ab 10KW - ist aber vom Energieversorger zu erfragen.

Wichtig: Strangspg beachten! Wenn auf dem Motorschild nur 230V
steht, darf der Motor nur im Stern betrieben werden!
(Kommt bei Motoren höhere Leistung selten vor  :lol: )

Und: Motordrehmoment beachten! Bei Stern nur noch 1/3 nennmoment.
Dieses muß größer als das Lastmoment sein

Gruß

Kojote


----------



## Kojote (12 April 2005)

Ach:

Und der Anlaufstrom darf 63A nicht überschreiten


----------



## mertens2 (12 April 2005)

*hängt vom antrieb ab*

zusätzlich zur vorschrift vom energieversorger gilt:

Pumpen besser direkt (bis 15kW), die laufen immer recht gut an, und du hast keinen druckstoss durch die SD-Umschaltung.

Lüfter laufen schwer an, ab 4kW Stern-Dreieck. Wichtig ist auch die vorsicherung. Hast Du Automaten, Motorschutzschalter oder Schmelzsicherungen?

Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (12 April 2005)

????
Lüfter laufen schlecht an? Pumpen gut?

Sieh dir doch mal die Lastkennlinien der beiden an..... :lol: 

Ich habe dieses Forum nur zufällig gefunden....aber was du hier 
behauptest ist fachlich grober Unsinn


----------



## Markus (12 April 2005)

also rein vom gefühl her würde ich auch behaupten das ein lüfter schwerer anläuft wie eine pumpe gleicher leistungsklasse.

ein lüfterrad ist ja wesentlich größer/träger (schwungrad)


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 April 2005)

Hallo,
ich kann aus der Praxis sagen, wir haben Lüftermotoren mit FU's ausgerüstet, und laut Hitachi kann man bei Lüftern den FU eine Klasse tiefer wählen als der Motor ist, bisher sind auch keine Probleme aufgetreten. Einzig was man bemerkt: bei einer gewissen Frequenz verharrt der Frequenzumrichter, aber nur kurz.
Bei Pumpen gilt das nicht.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Kojote (13 April 2005)

Hallo

Ein Lüfter hat das geringste Lastmoment im Anlauf (fast leerlauf)
Kann man sich ja auch so verdeutlichen:
Bei den ersten Umdrehungen "schaufelt" der Lüfter nur wenig Luftmasse,
bis er schneller dreht und dann mehr Luft bewegt ----> mehr Lastmoment!

Und bei Pumpen muß man noch den Pumpentyp unterscheiden:
Zahnradpumpe, Flügelradpumpe, Kolbenpumpe
alle 3 haben Stark unterschiedliche Lastmoment beim Analuf.
Kolbenpumpe --> Groß
Zahnradpumpe -->mittel
Flügelradpumpe -->klein

Und von der Elektrischen Seite her siehe oben.

Gruß

Kojote


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2005)

Hallo ,

das legen die technischen Anschlussbestimmungen des jeweiligen
Versorgungsunternehmens fest. Die jetzt gültige TAB 2000
sagt das beim Anlauf von DS Motoren keine störenden Spannungsänderungen im Netz hervorgerufen werden dürfen....
Deshalb DS Motoren nur bis 5,2 kva direkt ans Netz.
Weitere Infos auf Seite 19 und folgende.....http://www.esag.de/wwii/home.nsf/Ressourcen/DCE95E66E451D96CC1256D66004BEB6D/$file/TAB2000[1].pdf

P.S Angeblich gibt es doch Unterschiede von Versorger zu Versorger.
Also die Ausnahme von der Regel. :wink: 
Das heisst : am besten die TAB vom jeweiligen Versorger einsehen.

In Firmen mit eigener Einspeisung ( Trafo ) sieht die ganze Sache natürlich
ganz anders aus.........

edi


----------



## edi (13 April 2005)

....also das war ich eben....hat wohl etwas zu lange gedauert.


edi


----------



## mertens2 (13 April 2005)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> also rein vom gefühl her würde ich auch behaupten das ein lüfter schwerer anläuft wie eine pumpe gleicher leistungsklasse.
> 
> ein lüfterrad ist ja wesentlich größer/träger (schwungrad)



genau. besonders moderne Flügelräder oder Lüftertrommeln tun sich schwer. nicht nur wegen der hohen masse, sondern weil sie gross sind und die masse weit weg sitzt von der masse. In Extremfällen kann man sich helfen, indem man durch klappen vor dem ventilator beim anlauf klappen schliesst, so dass der venti beim anlauf nicht für luftbewegung sorgen muss und die energie nur für die beschleunigung des lüfterrades aufgebracht werden muss und die klappe nach dem anlauf langsam öffnet.


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2005)

*Stern Dreieck und Lüfter*

Stern Dreieck Anlauf ist ganz spezifisch vom Netzzustand abhängig. je nach Netz ab 3kW (schlechtes Netz) bis 10 kW (gutes Netz direkt möglich.

Lüfter haben einen viel höheren Anlaufstrom (bis 12 fach!!) weil sich Luft komprimieren lässt und daher einen größen Widerstand verursacht bis gefördert wird. Gilt nur für Kompressoren die verdichten und nicht für WC Lüfter


----------



## mertens2 (20 April 2005)

*wenn ich an den haarsprayverbrauch meiner frau denke...*

wenn ich an den haarsprayverbrauch meiner frau denke...wäre für uns auch ein wc-lüfter sinvoll, der in stern-dreieck anläuft.... ;-)


----------



## Basco (20 Juli 2007)

Bei Lüftermotoren sollte man auch Axial- und Radiallüfter unterscheiden.
Axiale Lüfter haben in der Regel einen  Direktantrieb  und radiale über Keilriemen.  Wenn Du einen 5,5kW Radial-Lüfter direkt einschaltest  wirst Du wahrscheinlich nicht lange Freude dran haben. Zerstörte Lager und Keilriemen treten hierbei relativ oft auf. Alles bezogen auf Anwendungen aus den Bereichen Kälte, Klima und Lüftung.

Gruss Sven


----------

